# SXK Billet Box



## aktorsyl (4/6/17)

Anyone have any stock, or have stock coming in soon?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (5/6/17)

I think @Sir Vape will be restocking soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fuzz (5/6/17)

Sir Vape has stock, even the SXK DNA 40 variant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/6/17)

Fuzz said:


> Sir Vape has stock, even the SXK DNA 40 variant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They only have stock of the DNA40

Reactions: Like 2


----------

